# Post your cats in hiding pictures



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Everyone post your cats in hiding pics, i have several, here goes:









Buddy hiding in a gift bag








Willie waiting to pounce on Buddy
























and finally Miss Chloe in one of her favorite hiding places


----------



## MsKtty89 (May 4, 2008)

The only one I have right now, Sarge in a box...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shadow:









Shasta:









Curly:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what is it with cats and bags and boxes??


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

harry said:


> what is it with cats and bags and boxes??


thats what id like to know! I have one of my cat actually in an empty litter box. lol.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Love the wrapping paper one Heidi !!!!










Ollie hiding from Sophie (we just introduced them here). Aw, I miss kittens 









Sophie hiding from Ollie... getting acquainted. She _used_ to fit under that basket


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Love the wrapping paper one Heidi !!!!


Thanks, I used it for my xmas card. It said: No Peeking!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm STALKING!









You can't hide from me, Stormy!









Hmm, this lump in the bed is the same size as my sister, it smells like my sister... I think my sister forgot to move when Person started making the bed again.









Im on ur shelves, readin ur novels.









You can't see me, I'm HIDING!









Stormy returns after boldly going where no cat has gone before.









It's a sister-in-a-box!









If we're very quiet, maybe the cat-eating vacuum of DOOM! won't notice we're here...


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Pesty was no where to be found one day........I looked everywhere around this house that day! All of a sudden, the sleeping bag that my brother had used when he was here, began to move! :lol: 









Gotcha!









Silly Kitty!









Patches.........doing a wonderful job of getting cat hair all over DH work shirts! :wink: 









Big Butt! Not sure what he was doing, but I caught him laying in the tube like this one day. I think he was thinking of all the reasons why his big ol' butt wouldn't fit through the tube! :lol:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

A couple more I found:









Could not find Sophie anywhere one day til he heard her meowing up here. I guess she climbed the clothes up there?!









This is one of those lap desks sitting on the bed... 









A "not as hidden as she thinks" Baby Kitty


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute thread -- here's a few of mine:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I know I posted that one recently but it's one of my favorites :wink: 










Sundae in her tunnel










Pixelle in the cube










Pixelle helping me make the bed










Moogy hiding in the laundry basket










Mommy, where's Pixelle?










I found you Pixelle :lol:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Estelle: is that when your "cube" was still new? I know mine sure does not look that nice anymore!!!!!

Cute pics!!! I like this thread!!!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Estelle: is that when your "cube" was still new? I know mine sure does not look that nice anymore!!!!!
> 
> Cute pics!!! I like this thread!!!!


yes, it was still new...  :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures, everyone! I especially love the black kitties, because all you see looking out are *eyes.* 

Murphy hiding in his house:









And Murphy hiding in the table:


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Giz doesn't hide. I don't know if it's because he doesn't feel the need to or because he's given up trying to find a hiding place that fits. 

This is as close as he gets, meatloafing in his composting bag, being irresistible.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

My kitty, Pat, last spring, doing an E.T. in the back of my car.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Skylar lives to find something to crawl into. Boxes and bags are a must, but its also been purses, backpacks, under rugs, you name it!

she howls the entire time she's in her carrier in the car... as soon as we come home from the vet where does she go?? :roll: 





































I have a few more on my lap top I'll get to in a bit!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

>


I LOVE this one... it's too funny!!!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Sassy Sasparilla; trying to find the magic.










Hobo Skimbleshanks, waiting in hiding to pouce Diva Etcetera; or Etcetera holding him prisoner; it's kind of hard to tell :lol: 










Freeway as a baby, catching some nap time on top a stack of paper plates on a shelf in the storage room (took forever to find him)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali thought she was hiding, but finally showed her little face.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol, this is a great thread! :lol: 

October, Murphy's house is just too cute!

And MsCrimson, I'm in loooove with Misty...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Diet Sunkist - bonus pack!!


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

MsCrimson said:


> OsnobunnieO - love the look on Skylar's face in the last pic.
> Marie - ROFL - that is toooooo funny.
> 
> Inspired by this thread, I tried to see if Baby would still be interested in a plain paper bag. Like many cats, he used to love them. But either Baby has secretly been hanging from a chin-up bar to stretch his length, or paper bags have shrunk a lot.
> ...


That's why I got paper composting bags for Gizmo! They're 16" x 12" x 35" so he has room to turn around and play with this toys in there.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i have one im gonna post a bit later... its the ultimate wheres waldo! lol


----------



## busokelo (May 8, 2008)




----------



## busokelo (May 8, 2008)

mg]


----------



## busokelo (May 8, 2008)

Sorry about posting twice, must have hit "submit" twice... oops!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL, I tried (unsucessfully) taking a photo of Milly behind our curtains, but just as I was pulling back the curtain and balancing my camera in my other hand, she came charging out, and I almost jumped out of my skin. 

My hiding photo will have to wait until I improve my ambush methods...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

hehe:

Wheres waldo? errrr i mean, Simba?









Heres Boo, sort of hiding:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't do it!










Mango hiding in between the dining room table


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Bethany, you like Tamora Pierce too! I can't believe how undiscovered she is yet!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Devious Duchess


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Please pardon the poor image quality, it's from a cell phone camera!
:roll:










Major Tom is pretty sure that Randy can't see him.











Randy chased a mylar ball under his boogie-mat and decided it was a good place to hide!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Here's my Roo...I kept that piece of wrapping paper out for weeks after Christmas for her  










There she is on my bed, beneath my pillows, beside her basket bed.










And not exactly hiding, but somewhat concealed nonetheless, we have Baby Kitty. She loved sleeping in my hands.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Levi in a lunch box









Cleo under the covers









Lucas in a box









Cleo on the top shelf in a closet









Lucas attacking Cleo (who is hiding under a sheet of plastic)


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

im jealous of the cats who can actually have toys... my dog will just eat them all!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

lol, queen of the nile, that first pic of Levi is great :lol:


----------



## Xandernfs (Jun 17, 2005)

just one of the many; i swear he climbed in on his own


----------



## Nasharz (May 19, 2008)

This is Timmy, he is 2 months old. I got him about a week ago, although I'm not sure what his breed is called, could someone help me please?

BTW, sorry about the terrible quality.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nasharz said:


> This is Timmy, he is 2 months old. I got him about a week ago, although I'm not sure what his breed is called, could someone help me please?


If he doesn't have papers from a breeder then he is not a specific breed. Probably a domestic longhair or medium hair (can't tell in the pictures). He looks like maybe he is a tabby too. Does he have any ear tufts? It looks like he does which could make him a Maine **** or Norwegian Forest cat. He is a cutie though. :wink:


----------



## Nasharz (May 19, 2008)

oh ok thx  The problem is I got him as a present and the person who gave him to me doesn't know his breed so I'm kinda lost lol..he does have ear tufts btw...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome. Here are some helpful links as well: 
http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/intro.htm
http://www.cfainc.org/breeds.html


----------



## Nasharz (May 19, 2008)

thanks a lot!


----------



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

This is Neo hiding under some packing/shipping paper, he loves to dive under it and attack it!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

PeekaBoo what wonderful pics everyone!


----------

